
Tesla Autopilot Crash Survivor Shares His Story [interview] - jijojv
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZA9PuCSkac&feature=youtu.be&t=834
======
jijojv
See
[https://www.facebook.com/tsla3/posts/942377245933745](https://www.facebook.com/tsla3/posts/942377245933745)
for background

